#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como fazer o tracert no linux?
Alguém saberia me dizer?

Grato,

[]s.

----------


## bauer

Ola..

No linux é traceroute 

t+

----------


## Arkanoid

No linux é traceroute

----------


## fricardo

Por exemplo

$ traceroute under-linux.org

fricardo

----------


## lucianosds

*traceroute host*

Exemplo

traceroute www.google.com.br

----------

Obrigado galera!!

Abraço.

----------

